# want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

I would like to order an Eos without leather but with features!
Is it possible to order a VW without leather, in anything other than the Base model?
I absolutely cannot buy a new car with leather. Cost is not the factor, NO LEATHER *is*.
The only Eos without leather seems to be the Base model, as even the leatherette 2.0T has leather-wrapped steering wheel/shifter/handbrake.








Then, if you try to add ANY features to the 2.0T, they are all bundled in packages that include leather seats-- EVERY single package!








I would most likely take the 2.0T model with as many engineering/technology features as possible (other than the 6cd, iPod or the NAV), IF ONLY leather weren't forced into every combination.
There is no possibility that I might get leather, so if it isn't possible I might have to take my money elsewhere (to older VWs probably). I am considering whether I can settle for the Base model with no frills & MT, but if I were buying a new car, I would definitely be looking at most technology features that can't be easily installed later.(like radios. I am undecided about MT vs. AT, since I drive manual now)
My local dealer said they couldn't order such a thing, but then he also didn't know everything about the car when I started asking question at the test drive. My wife is going back with me for a test drive (she drives 2001.5 Passat Wagen 6cyl MT and loves it), but it might be harder to sell her on the "plain" Base model.
Thanks,
William
edit: This story has a happy ending -- I bought a non-leather Eos and am enjoying it, although it seems to be a rare combination! (1 of 126 or somthing)


_Modified by kghia at 5:01 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

Buy the car with all options you want. Take it to an upholstery shop and have the leather items replaced or covered over.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

I can't stand leather myself. Vinyl is just as comfortable, but it looks good for 15 years, where leather stretches and cracks in just a few. In fact I like the perforated look of the vinyl better.
I went on an extended test drive over the weekend in Louisville and my friend who only drives Lexus cars thought the Vinyl in our Eos tester was leather until I corrected him, and he didn't immediately accept it until I told him perforations = vinyl. 
This is a real problem. Leather should always be a stand alone option, and not bundled into packages. There's people who are allergic to the dyes in leather so they don't want it, and others who don't like leather because they feel its cruel to animals. I'm surprised there's not more anti-leather sentiment in Europe.
I'd be willing to pay for leather, but just get the vinyl instead. I'm still considering a new 3 series because I can order it the way I want and get vinyl.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:57 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (vweosdriver)*

hiding the leather is not good enough. It can't have leather as I buy it.
Even if I get somewhere to do the seats without screwing up the airbags, and to replace the steering wheel, I will have still bought the leather.
Having it in the car IS an issue, but so is causing it to be produced.
surely *some* dealer would love to sell an extra car, even with some special ordering?
How hard would it be for the authorized dealer to change the steering wheel/shifter/brake before delivery?
PS. It would be easier if I could ignore it, BUT I can't.







I have long ago drawn that line, and I can't cross it on purpose. (maybe for a heart valve, but not for choice of color scheme and Direct Injection)


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

I am guessnig you're a vegan? 
I have the 2.0T upgrade, without the Sport or Luxury packages, so I have the leatherette seats. I didn't think my steering wheel or shift knob/boot cover were leather - I figured they were all some kind of vinyl product. Perhaps I was wrong...


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (Bef)*

Yeah I think the only options you would be forced to get leather with are the automatic wipers, headlights + rearview mirror; the multifunction stearing wheel; and the power/heated seats. It seems like the rest of it can be ordered as options. Though don't hold me to the stearing wheel, and trans boot being vinyl. So go order one already.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 7:38 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (gilesrulz)*

the base with upgrade comes with the leather steering wheel and shift knob-----the only place i will feel the difference--- compared to the more durable leatherette----need that for all the times i run around in a wet bathingsuit---even with a towel








i would think the dealer could swap it out-----someone else may be very happy to trade their base vinyl for your leather pieces
leatherette seats are supposed to be heated on the 2.0 upgrade
only one of them is powered---passanger is manual---you can get the aftermarket drawer under it only if it is manual


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_the base with upgrade comes with the leather steering wheel and shift knob-----the only place i will feel the difference--- compared to the more durable leatherette----need that for all the times i run around in a wet bathingsuit---even with a towel








i would think the dealer could swap it out-----someone else may be very happy to trade their base vinyl for your leather pieces
leatherette seats are supposed to be heated on the 2.0 upgrade
only one of them is powered---passanger is manual---you can get the aftermarket drawer under it only if it is manual

You would *think* they would be happy to swap them out and SELL A CAR, but so far my dealer has not acted as if there was any way other than the bare model.
As for ordering-- everybody go to the website and SEE what options you can pick from if you start with the base, non-2.0T model (*hint:NONE, NOT EVEN automatic)








*sigh* maybe I should just wait for the Concept R and its "active foam seats" next year. What forum would that be?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

Hi William:
You raise a very, very interesting point, something that I had not thought of before, and that is how VW of America can best cater to the needs of people who don't want certain components in the car because of their ethical or religious beliefs - for example, Vegans, or Hindus.
May I suggest that you write a letter to the General Sales Manager of VW of America, Mr. David Wicks, explaining what your request is, and briefly explaining the rationale behind your request? I have met Mr. Wicks at a Phaeton Owner GTG (get-together) that we held at VW America Headquarters in Auburn Hills, Michigan about 18 months ago, and I know he is a thoughtful and open-minded person. For sure, he would be the exact person to contact with this request.
VW (globally) tries pretty hard to both be alert to and respond to customer requests. The marketing model that is followed in North America (importer pre-orders huge batches of cars, then offers the customer the choice of 'what we have') is quite different from the marketing model used elsewhere in the world. In most other markets, the customer can build their own car from scratch, exactly how they want it to be.
I doubt if VW of America will shift over to this 'build from scratch' philosophy across the board, but, a letter from you might give them something to think about, which is how to cater to customer needs that they have not thought about before. Perhaps they might consider making a special order for you if you write them. There would not be any additional safety-testing requirements for the fabric seats if they are currently offered in America on the base model Eos.
Here's the contact info:
Mr. David Wicks
General Sales Manager
Volkswagen of America
3800 Hamlin Road
Auburn Hills, MI 48326
Regards, Michael


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

I've heard that some dealers "can" do special orders but it would be one of those I'm definitely buying the car situations...and you'd have to wait for it...
maybe this could push the intro of the Individual program for the U.S.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

Hi William:
I went to the VW dealer in the village today, and took a picture of the fabric swatches for the Eos. I don't know whether this same fabric is offered in America or not - or whether all the different colours are offered or not - you will have to do your own investigation on that.
Be aware that something as simple as a change in type of fabric can require a complete new set of crash tests for a vehicle, because different fabrics have different coefficients of friction, and this influences how the occupants move around (are restrained) during an accident. So, I think your choice of fabric will be restricted to whatever is currently available in your market.
Michael
*Eos Fabric Choices - Europe*


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (PanEuropean)*

When I asked my local dealer, he said he had sold one Eos, which had the fabric seats (he thought it was ugly, but it SOLD after all)
But going to VWoA website, they only show leatherette or leather as options.
Coming from a Vinatage Aircooled background, I think that woven fabric would be COOL







, but leatherette would be fine (as long as they don't try to sneak leather in on the wheel,etc)


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

I think almost ANY uplevel car will at the very least have a leather wheel and leather shift knob. 
With that said, if you don't mind stick shift than I would say the eos base is very well equiped for a leather-free car. 
But if you want something the 2.0t has than how about you order a base wheel and non-leather shift knob from parts and have them do the swap before you purchase the car. If you give them a deposit they probably won't mind doing it...and they'll probably be more than happy you bought extra items and paid for extra installation. 
But I think in the US that's probably your only option. 
I say go with the base model, you are still getting a fantasitc car!!!



_Modified by justme97 at 12:28 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_I think almost ANY uplevel car will at the very least have a leather wheel and leather shift knob.

There are other alternatives to leather. For example, the base Phaeton comes with a leather steering wheel, but you can upgrade to wood if you want. VW also makes very elegant wood shift knobs (manual and automatic) for many of their vehicles - it would be interesting to see if a wood one from a Golf V or Jetta V would fit on the Eos.
I think it should be possible to _make _a leather-free Eos. Whether one can be ordered in the US market, I'm not sure.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (PanEuropean)*

my wife suggested a solution: get one in Europe via the "USA-Tourist" arrangement-- does this still exist? I *did* read the Philosophy & TB posts, and I understand about having a good relationship with the dealer, but it is looking a lot like they can't (or won't) go through the extreme effort to get a non-leather Eos with more-than-Base configurtion. (I'm still holding onto the hope though!)
A little background: my beautiful 1967 Karmann Ghia was purchased from the original owner, named Elizabeth (or Libby). She went to Germany with a travelling companion, Bill, and got the Ghia on the *USA-Tourist* option, where they sell you the car, you drive it around Europe, and then VW ships it home for you as a used VW. Many years later when she couldn't drive it herself, she offered it for sale. I was looking for a 1967 Ghia (my preferred year, to replace a 1970 Karmann Ghia that was hit) and found this wonderful, original, one-owner Ghia.







It went from an Elizabeth and Bill, to my wife and myself-- William and Elizabeth! Karmann KARMA? I plan to keep it forever.
Anyway, my wife suggested that perhaps we could travel to Germany, which we want to do anyway, and thus get an Eos with the right set of options and no leather, via the Tourist sales program!
Now, I'm not sure how this would work with VW being so separate now. After getting my 1976 Type 181 a couple of years ago, the contact points in the military distributor burned out. VW told me that they were not available at all-- part number did not exist. An enthusiast in France told me in the forums that VW of France had them in stock! Afterward I contacted the local VW dealers and tried to get them to order them, gave them the part number, etc. They said that they had no way to order from VW of France-- it might as well not exist. I ended up sending money to the guy in France, paying Paypal fees so he didn't incur the expense, he paid VAT even though it would be shipped out of Europe, I paid shipping, etc. It cost around $15 ea for 4 sets, with the friend taking NO profit.
So does the Tourist sales option exist? Would this leave me without any warranty (unless I sent it back to Europe?) Would this only be possible if I paid cash (No financing?) I know they are assembled in Portugal, but thought that VW of Germany might still have such an arrangement. (plus we would rather visit Germany & Europe-- my Ghia has been all over it and I haven't!)
Thanks!
William
----
I'm sorry this letter is so long, but I did not have time to make it shorter. --Mark Twain (quote adapted from Blaise Pascal, in French)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

Nice thought, but ignoring shipment costs, a Eos that would normally cost around $35K in the USA would end up costing you $50K to get a Euro spec car here. Then add shipment on top of that.
If you're really that bent on avoiding leather, the best thing you can do is arrange a trade someone who bought a base model with vinyl, and switch the components. 
I'm right there with you. I'm angry that auto manufacturers force people to get leather in a premium option group, especially when leather is an imagined luxury...like a stinky cigar.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:06 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

It is a fine line, but if I arrange a trade with someone with the base model, then I will have encouraged and enabled them to have the leather. (and I would have made one more leather item to be produced and exist over otherwise) If a dealer does it, they could even put the new wheel,shifter/handbrake into their stock, to be used when someone with a 2.0T needs a replacement (or when someone with Base model asks them-- but the dealer would have had parts anyway)
Plus, I think that there could be some complicated connections running into the wheel maybe, and I would like the dealership to fix my *non-leather* wheel if a warranty issue came up.
The irony is that the DVD the dealership gave me has a set of "gurus" doing a makeover for a woman and her new Eos, picking the color that matches her aura, talking about the wheel activating pressure points on your hands, quotes like "putting the top down opens the 'heart chakra' to the universe", etc
My dealer SAID that the first Eos they sold had "ugly" multicolor cloth seats, but then he wasn't sure after seeing they could only be ordered (now) in leathette or leather. Anybody in the USA see any with the fabric interior? That would be so COOL!
The dealers here really need to realize that people have different priorities-- when I bought my 1967 Ghia, I was looking for a solid '67, and the original, one-owner part really cemented it; the color wasn't the main factor at all. I like the Cherry Red now, but if I had been given choice I would have picked forest green (wouldn't change original color now though)
With a new Eos, I am thinking about Paprika Red again though...but if I had the choice, with the fabric interior, maybe Deep Red (do colors match?) or Titan Schwartz or Moon Rock Grey.








William


_Modified by kghia at 2:07 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

I think your dealer is feeding you a line about their first Eos having a cloth interior. There's really a scarcity of good interior pictures with cloth, offhand I really don't know of any, except for BigFoot-74205 in the Netherlands...I think he has red cloth. Looks like the cloth extends into the door panels too.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:24 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Convertibles and cloth interior don't mix well. You can wiper pollen and dust off of leather or leatherette but it gets into the fibers of the cloth and it's a bear to clean up.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I think your dealer is feeding you a line about their first Eos having a cloth interior. There's really a scarcity of good interior pictures with cloth, offhand I really don't know of any, except for BigFoot-74205 in the Netherlands...I think he has red cloth. Looks like the cloth extends into the door panels too.

Yep I've got the red cloth interior in my Eos. I'm not from the Netherlands though, I'm from Slovenia.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (BigFoot-74205)*

Cloth can offer a lot of comfort advantages in a convertible - it breathes easier, and thus can be cooler to sit on if the vehicle has been parked in the sun with the top down.
On a related topic - I read in the Wall Street Journal Europe today that VW is considering opening an assembly plant in India - you can bet that they will make a "no leather at all" vehicle available in every possible configuration you want. 
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (Pelican18TQA4)*

I see what you are saying about pollen and dust and a cloth interior-- I have heard that about the canvas convertible tops vs. vinyl also (although the Hertz Stafast canvas looks really good, it needs maintanence or dirt gets into it)
Of course, with the top SO EASY to close, I would probably close it everytime it was parked, and people would have to get a good look when I drove it








I have been known to cover my Ghia when parked at work. It also gives a little padding to protect against door-dings (I also park back a little, although some park out two rows past the full rows to avoid a car next to them). Is there a special car cover for the Eos, or just a general size that works, or does nobody bother?
The assembly plant in India sounds liike the magic combination for "no leather" !!








Never before has outsourcing to India sounded so great! (I do miss the days of German cars from Germany though-- the sticker at the dealer said the Eos was 60% German parts, final assemlby of course in Portugal)
William


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_my wife suggested a solution: get one in Europe via the "USA-Tourist" arrangement-- does this still exist

William,
Several makers do have a European Delivery Program. They come with full warranties and usually you save off the NAR MSRP if you take advantage of it. Ones that I believe have this are: BMW, Volvo, Mercedes-Benz, Jaguar, and Audi. You pick up thr car either at the factory or in a major centre, drive it around, drop it off at a major centre and they arrange for shipping and importation, etc. I think that VW had a program but dropped it a while back. 
Perhaps given that Audi still has one, and given the circumstances, you could try the contact that Michael (PanEuorpean) gave you to see if they could come up with something for you along these lines.
JJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (Canadian Lurker)*

Hi William:
VW does not have a European delivery program for cars destined to the NAR (North American Region) marketplace. Even if they did set one up, cars ordered via such a program would have to conform to NAR specs. Back in the old days (60s, 70s, early 80s), a person could order a car of any spec in Europe and bring it back to Canada or the USA. Now, unless the car has a sticker on the door pillar stating that it conforms to all Canadian or American laws, you can't even bring it into North America.
The only exception I know of is for military personnel stationed in Europe - I think they are allowed to import one non-conforming car, once in their lifetime. I don't know the exact details of that, though, other than that the loophole is only available to people serving in the US armed forces, and they can only import one car.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (PanEuropean)*

well, I did send a polite letter off to David Wicks like you suggested, so maybe that will help find a good answer to this problem. If it is possible that cloth seats were sent to the US even briefly, they must have been tested; of course with leatherette being acceptable, the steering wheel, etc is really the main issue.
I would like those cloth seats now that I've seen samples







, but having other options without leather is really the key.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

My guess is that Mr. Wicks will reply to you. Hopefully, the reply will have an answer in it that you will like...








Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (PanEuropean)*

well, 2 weeks later (from when my letter mailed) no reply yet, but I'm still hopeful !
It hasn't really been that long yet when you account for mail and holiday in US.
My wife was sort of enthusiast before; now she is recommending that I wait for the 2nd or 3rd year of production so bugs get worked out, or pay less by waiting for some to be sold used.
I'm worried that no used vehicles will be leather-free (unless I happen to find a used BASE model)
I told her that the delay in release was to help VW avoid "first year bugs", but she is hesitant to commit to the full price on a new Eos in the first year. I still want to get her back to the dealer and in an Eos!








My view is that finding a way to order a leather-free VW with features would not only be the best way to be fully satisfied with the new family member, but could be good publicity to the animal-kindness groups!
If I could get a specially-friendly VW (or even better, help establish a way for anyone with concerns to get a friendly-VW), I would be pleased enough that VW could brand it with a "friendly VW/because we care/endorsed by animal groups", etc logo or sponsership logo or whatnot! 
Heck, I don't know how much my showing it off to *everyone I meet* would advertise it, but as much as I like the idea of mostly-unbadged vehicles, if it helps get better choices then I would be willing to help promote it within reason. (I'd shout it from the rooftops for sure) Really, an "friendly" VW option would be more of a _marketing/configuration thing_ rather than something that would have to be made for purpose.
William
ps. I don't plan on repainting my Eos-- now VW doing it would be different, just suggesting it...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*

Hi William:
I read in the European press this week that VW has just committed to opening a new factory in India, and to distributing other VW products that are manufactured elsewhere in India. So, I think that is good news so far as your desire for a cow-free car is concerned, because VW will need to respond to the wishes of buyers in India who do not want leather used because of religious concerns.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (PanEuropean)*

well, still no word from David Wick at VWoA.
My wife wouldn't even go back to the local dealer with me and test drive the Eos (grrrrr....). I kept hoping that a good answer would bolster my presentation of it as our next car. There is a 2003 Jetta diesel for sale at an car dealer near me that she said I should check out, but I *really* want something with lots of Style! (even the Eos doesn't have the external curves I would desire, but the CSC roof is amazing!)
My local VW dealer keeps sending me hopeful emails inviting me back with my wife, but each weekend she has made plans or refused it as "hopeless". :-(








She sounded like it was a good idea befeore, now she acts like it is too much money for someone *else's* preferences in a car.
it is true that lots of vintage VW can be had in GREAT condition for a fraction of that (1/2 will get a perfectly restored Beetle or Ghia), but they don't usually offer financing, nor the same protection against the weather.(for the VW that is-- I will dry and dont rust







)
I guess that factory in India might help, but that sounds like it would be a year or two...








*sigh*
William
(guess I will concentrate on my other babies for a while...the Beetle could use new rubber and paint, and the Ghia could use an overspray to take care of oxidation)


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

In general I don't get VW's "canned" options for the EOS. I mean, yes, I guess there is a financial benefit to streamline the product line destined to be shipped to large inventories, but in this global economy with the itnernet, one would think tha tit would be feasable for a state-side VW customer to option out a car just like their european counterpart.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

well I visited my local dealer again on Saturday. My wife still refuses to go and calls it a waste of time until VW loosens up on "have it THEIR way"
My dealer said that *supposedly* they will start being able to actually order an Eos an choose things in March, although I don't know how flexible it will really be (for instance, they may still be forcing the leather steering wheel in the 2.0T model or higher). It may mean being able to get some options a la carte instead of ALL in packages that include leather.
The salespeople said that VW was just trying to get lots of them out here, and pre-optioned cars made it easier. (although if Europe can custom-build I don't see how we can't -- is there not enough room for any extra shipping through all US ports or something???) The dealer also said that they had only gotten 4-5 of their initial allotment of 11 so far. The dealer really understands by now how important this is, and wants to help, so I guess it is just a matter of getting VW to allow choice for the US.
My local dealer *does* has a Base model in all black but I don't know that combo is what I *really* want (you can have any color Base model interior...as long as it is black). Plus I like the extended display in the middle, and certain tech features that are only available above Base, and really should be fitted originally.
I guess now I wait (or write David Wick AGAIN...maybe I'll write some regional sales managers too)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

Hi William:
I heard a rumour that Mr. Wicks was transferred from his position in Auburn Hills (as General Sales Manager) to a new position that is based in Los Angeles. Perhaps that is why you have not heard back from him.
All I can say is that he was really helpful to all the North American Phaeton owners - he always came to all our get-togethers, listened to us, and was always willing to help. So, hopefully someone will forward your letter to him.
I'll try and find out whether or not the rumour about his transfer is true or not, but that might take a while.
Michael


----------



## grubbygirl (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

Hi
This is my first post so excuse my ignorance but I know things are different in the US compared to Europe. Is the US version of the Eos actually made in the US? If it's in fact made in Europe then I can't see why you can't get cloth instead of leather. I too dislike leather, not for eithical reasons I just don't like it. I have a 2.0 Fsi Sport with titanium black cloth interior and I have the heated seats and all the other bolt ons you get with the luxury pack. In Europe Leather is a stand alone option for all models including the sport. 
They certainly make them in Europe this way so if US cars are shipped from Europe maybe you should contact another dealer and see if he is willing to negotiate for you?
I find it interesting the different things that are standard between the two countries. For example all models including the base model has rear parking sensors as standard, also the driver side cubby.........but then again we also seem to pay more than you too!!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (grubbygirl)*

Hi Angela, welcome to the forum.
All EOS are manufactured in Portugal.
As for why you can't get the same options in different markets I'm afraid I don't have a difinitive answer, but it has a lot to do with how the regional VW adminstative network (ie VW of America) decides to handle marketing of the car in their region.
These decisions could be based on historical demand for certain options, ease of ordering, or just feeling out the market and adjusting availability as demand dictates.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (grubbygirl)*

You make me so jealous!!!
You would *think* I would have salesmen knocking at my door, as I have been practically begging to be sold a new Eos with options sans leather.
I finally got my wife to the dealership to see the Eos up close, and it seemed like we might get the Base model in black off the lot, then she went back to saying "Why not wait for a price drop?"
*IF* I managed to get an exception for a 2.0T without leather, then there would be a great incentive to buy *new* (since apparently I will not be able to find such a thing _used_ later on, at least in US)
*But,* if I am limited to a Base model, all of the used Base models will basically fit the same bill. In that case, she says I should wait for prices to drop.
If there were some reason to go ahead and buy this one (like extra accessories instead of a feeling of "settling"), then I think we might go ahead and buy.
Maybe they could lower it to balance year-end taxes they would incur?
(how much would their taxes be for keeping it in inventory??)
Or add Eos accessories of a similar level?
I really don't think my local dealer has much control over configuration right now though.
A few miles, and I was shifting smoothly (very sensitive in 1st though) and enjoying the manual, so I could see it as the new car. My wife says it is "my choice", but for us to be happy she needs some more convincing or *something*. (or "get a loaded used Passat" she says, but that doesn't really "speak to me" aesthetically)
William


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_If there were some reason to go ahead and buy this one (like extra accessories instead of a feeling of "settling"), then I think we might go ahead and buy.
Maybe they could lower it to balance year-end taxes they would incur?
(how much would their taxes be for keeping it in inventory??)


Congress extended the sales tax deduction for 2006 Federal Income Tax in states that don't have income tax. This may not be offered for 2007 since it appears it was only extended through 2006. I don't know if NC has an income tax, but keep in mind, states like Florida that don't have state income tax will again get to itemize their state sales tax and can take a deduction based on gross income PLUS any sales tax paid on any large ticket item like a car. If you buy a $36000 car at 6.5% sales tax and are at a 30% tax rate, that's about a $700 federal tax savings. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

yeah, we do have income tax in NC...
the dealer suggested that if I refinanced the house, I could take the deduction there, but usually we are just below being able to benefit with itemized deductions. (we have a modest house, first since married)
William


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Congress extended the sales tax deduction for 2006 Federal Income Tax in states that don't have income tax. This may not be offered for 2007 since it appears it was only extended through 2006. I don't know if NC has an income tax, but keep in mind, states like Florida that don't have state income tax will again get to itemize their state sales tax and can take a deduction based on gross income PLUS any sales tax paid on any large ticket item like a car. If you buy a $36000 car at 6.5% sales tax and are at a 30% tax rate, that's about a $700 federal tax savings. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

The sales tax deduction is available in all states regardless of whether they have an income tax or not. The catch is that you can only deduct one or the other. That benefits military folks especially. Only NH loses out - no sales tax or state income tax...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

well I guess the argument is over...the Base model is the only model in the US without leather.
I gave in and went with a Base model with dual Climatronic.
The salesman said that I should read the manual for the compass, that it might need to be turned on or selected or something.
The salesman said that he might be able to get the windscreen thrown-in, and then maybe half-price, and it ended up they offered "cost" $475 "instead of $575", so I guess we finally gave in without finding a special standout with this particular car. We started to call another dealer nearby, and I think that they were going to give a windscreen and rubber mats as an incentive. Anyway, now it is settled, the only thing is to switch it to a lower loan. (credit union)
First gear is still sometimes a little odd for me at a light(different car). and we raised the roof so the dog wouldnt be cold at a light, and then the light finally turned green and we made the people behind us miss the light while it went up








I think that we are really going to enjoy it still, but I will be warming the dealer sticker and removing it. I will of course still tell people I bought it there and that it was good (other than a VERY LONG wait while their finance person was beside at the Audi place). I just dont feel like having that sticker on the car. There was also a $99 pinstripe that I didn't notice on the addendum window sticker, called to attention at the signing.(along with the hard sell for warranties and the $pecial wax-scotchgard treatment)
Not quite how I pictured the purchase of a genuine-Neu car. My wife and the dog got tired waiting and having smalltalk with the salesman after a couple of hours, so she left while I waited for the finance person, no photos. (except for the ones I took and sent her the day before we got it-- with the dog in the Eos on the dealer's showroom floor







)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

Hi William:
Congratulations on your purchase! I think you will find that the cloth seats are more comfortable in the summer when it is hot.
About that compass - I believe we came to the conclusion (in the discussion Where is the display of compass heading?) that the base model Eos does not have a display of compass heading. It appears that there is an error on the 'Monroney' stickers for some of the first base models that were shipped into the USA.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I think that I will enjoy it !
(despite a marketing trend in the US toward those who want/can be talked into leather)
unfortunately, even though the GTI Rabiit/Golf in the showroom has cloth like I like, the only color I was able to get for interior was black-- I *WISH* I could get plaid cloth (like on the GTI on the showroom floor).
I am encouraging my wife to get the alloy wheels she wants on her Passat.
I already don't like the different Cruise Control, in that it gets in the way of the tun signal. Before that I liked it, but I had gotten used to the other (passat type) one without a separate stalk.
I also wish that the top was "one-touch".
I guess it may take some adjustment. 
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

well today in the driveway we found a ding on the driver's side just in front of the door.
The *only* place it could have happened was in the several hours I waited for the finance guy, while the Eos sat in front where customers park in front of the dealership, or while they had it or prepped it.
(afterwards, I picked up my wife, got a few things while at the end of a lot with a concrete post to that side and no other cars near. came back out and joined my wife and drove a little around town admiring the Eos, then parked in my large driveway farther than the Passat's door reach but closer than another car could have pulled between, in spot in front of Beetle)
Anyway, my wife was upset, because they took so long that I took possession after it was getting dark/dusky and we didn't notice it, but the dealership said that they would have the body person fix it on one of the days they are in next week. (well, first he said it must have happened elsewhere, but they did say that they would handle it so it is good now!








Are you *sure* that the compass doesn't just need to be activated or something? (that was what he said when I asked) It was for some of these "basic extras" in the 2.0T model that I struggled to find a non-leather way, and then this one had both the compass and the Dual Climatronic (the Dual Climatronic is *definitely* there, we were noting the top up/top down temp. memories last night. There were a few other things, but it was looking like we wouldn't see Tiptronic anytime soon in a non-leather option.)
It looks like my display is "off" on the top half of the screen...I hope that they can just turn it on, because I don't think I could put that in myself







The Dual Climatronic helped this model though. I *may* consider getting a different Blaupunkt stereo later, but 1-cd in-dash and clear radio is already more melodious than the radios (& 8-track) in my aircooled VWs.








Aesthetically, they could have made the tuner buttons prettier in the stock model, but it sounds fine esp with CDs.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Are you *sure* that the compass doesn't just need to be activated or something? ...It looks like my display is "off" on the top half of the screen...

William:
If you have a half-height pixel display instrument cluster, which appears to be the case as you purchased a basic Eos, then you don't have a compass. For a picture of a full height pixel display instrument cluster, see below. For a picture of your retrofit options concerning the compass, see below that.
Michael
*Eos with 'full height' pixel display* (includes compass heading)

*Retrofit compass option for Eos with half-height pixel display*
Available from better quality gumball machines worldwide


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*








I asked about the compass, and was told that it just needed activation or something. He even joked that it didn't mean a compass stuck on the dash.







They list it on the included items on the window sticker and so I asked how it worked. Those features in my wife's Passat are really amazing (although hers is a little different than the Eos)
I really think that they need to get the compass display working in the car. I will ask them about it when I take it in next week for them to fix the dent it picked up between being on the showroom floor and being given to me at dusk in front of the dealer.








Still, I am hoping that it all goes well, because we are enjoying the Eos. We couldn't drive my brother with the top down today due to light rain, but it still is fun top-up.








I believe I am going to get Monster mats since the weather is getting bad, and wash-n-wax the car tomorrow when it stops raining.(although from one of these cheaper places, not VW)
I may also get a car cover to protect is from dings (although it was NEVER anywhere someone could have done that between signing and the next afternoon finding it, nestled in the driveway-- except for the time they had it all while signing)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

William:
You might be interested in the post that Robert from Mobile, AL made about aftermarket bodyside moldings - it is here: EOS Door Moldings. I'm not sure that a car cover would give you much protection against door dings - plus, car covers have their own set of problems that come with them: Unless the car is perfectly clean when you put the cover over it, the cover can rub dirt that is on the painted surfaces, and wind up causing more problems than it prevents.
Michael


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_You make me so jealous!!!
You would *think* I would have salesmen knocking at my door, as I have been practically begging to be sold a new Eos with options sans leather.
I finally got my wife to the dealership to see the Eos up close, and it seemed like we might get the Base model in black off the lot, then she went back to saying "Why not wait for a price drop?"
*IF* I managed to get an exception for a 2.0T without leather, then there would be a great incentive to buy *new* (since apparently I will not be able to find such a thing _used_ later on, at least in US)

*But,* if I am limited to a Base model, all of the used Base models will basically fit the same bill. In that case, she says I should wait for prices to drop.
If there were some reason to go ahead and buy this one (like extra accessories instead of a feeling of "settling"), then I think we might go ahead and buy.
Maybe they could lower it to balance year-end taxes they would incur?
(how much would their taxes be for keeping it in inventory??)
Or add Eos accessories of a similar level?
I really don't think my local dealer has much control over configuration right now though.
A few miles, and I was shifting smoothly (very sensitive in 1st though) and enjoying the manual, so I could see it as the new car. My wife says it is "my choice", but for us to be happy she needs some more convincing or *something*. (or "get a loaded used Passat" she says, but that doesn't really "speak to me" aesthetically)
William


William,
I was in somewhat in the same situation as you were. However, I did wanted the Sports Seats, but without the extra additional options. So to make the story short, I purchased the base model with heated seats(black on black), however I still would of preferred to have the SP seats. If by any chance you decide to purchase the Sports Package with black interior and you still want leatherette seats, I would be more than happy to exchange interiors with you.
-Wilson


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rodriguw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rodriguw* »_William,
I was in somewhat in the same situation as you were. However, I did wanted the Sports Seats, but without the extra additional options. So to make the story short, I purchased the base model with heated seats(black on black), however I still would of preferred to have the SP seats. If by any chance you decide to purchase the Sports Package with black interior and you still want leatherette seats, I would be more than happy to exchange interiors with you.
-Wilson

sorry for not replying quickly!
I got the new Eos on 12/29, so this offer was too late! I did sit it a nice loaded Eos at the dealership which had the sport package, but the seats felt hard on my butt! Then I finally told them that I should test drive the other since I would NOT buy leather. I am about 6' 190-200lbs, so I have a few extra pounds but the sports seat just seemed hard and overly cupped to me. I much preferred the luxury seats even. (and the black leatherette is comfortable to me!)
The leather on the steering wheel/shifter/handbrake in the 2.0T model would have still been a problem (or else I would have even bought the 2.0T instead of the Base)
Interestingly, my trunk still says "2.0T", and also much of the paperwork. Except for the Dual Climatronic (with up/down memory!) and the "promise" of a compass display on the window sticker, it does share most of its configuration with the 2.0 Base model.
I ended up without heated seats however-- they weren't able to do anything optional with the base here but just the 2.0T trim level...grrrr. That was another feature I really thought was great and would allow for more top-down time when it was a little chilly.
I have a black Eos, with black interior, and I believe that maybe a *dark* wood trim kit in the interior would be nice! Maybe a *few* other bolt on things, like a roof control or the windscreen (std with 2.0T trim level), but first I am adding Euro winter mats (rather than Monster Mats) If I can get the parts# for the Passat mats, which *do* have front and back sets), I may be able to order the Passat mats from the dealer too. Without a number I will probably hunt aftermarket suppliers like from 1stVWParts.com or OEMPL.US
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:56 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Those do look professional, although they wouldn't have protected against the ding my Eos has suffered while the dealership was prepping it. That ding is actually a small dent in the body panel in front of the door's front edge, right at that gap. It would have to be hit with something else, or have something in the gap while you close the door. The second would have probably dented the door also though.
I may consider some additional pieces such as mud/salt guards behind the tires at the lower fender. First mats, then maybe roof module or windscreen, or maybe just more of the smaller protective pieces at first. And then maybe smoked lenses for the lower front-side indicators and the side-mirror lights







and maybe some dark wood trim pieces inside (it is so nice and reliable to be able to get true VW pieces through the aftermarket if needed! --still true for all of my aircooled VWs too!)
William



_Modified by kghia at 9:58 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

How long will they have to have the car to change the display to the one that includes the compass? This feature (along with climatronic, windscreen & heated seats) was one of the important features I wanted -- so when this "Base" model had Dual Climatronic, a vague promise of a windscreen, and *said* that it had the compass display, I settled for it rather than fight VW for non-leather.
Hopefully they will take care of this well, because now it makes me feel like I settled somewhat rather than stick to an important issue (non-leather w/options).
They still haven't fixed the dent, although they have promised to do it, and their contracted dent specialist has contacted me to check it next Tuesday.
In the mean time, I go to my VW club, and tell people that they "are handling it", so I hope that it continues smoothly!








My salesman said that the fix was to reprint the window sticker-- unless of course it has been sold already. He hasn't really elaborated, but was going to speak with the general manager, and copied my window sticker.
He commented that it was called a "Monroney" sticker-- "I'll bet you haven't heard that term before!" I told him that I *had* heard it recently-- I get info faster than they do it seems!
William
PS. weather supposed to warm up this weekend-- time to wash and drive top-down!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

the dent specialist said it was too close to the edge of the metal, and not enough room behind to get anything big enough in there where it would push out cleanly. They had me show the head dent specialist*, who also confirmed he couldn't do it.
So now, they have me scheduled to go back Jan 29th and leave the car so that they can sand to metal, weld a brass piece on, pull it out with a clide hammer, pop the brass off, re-prime, re-paint, re-clearcoat, smooth, fix pinstripe.
They haven't even addressed the compass issue, even though it was played-up in the sales. The promise of a rear windscreen went out the window.
My wife says I should just get them to take it back, and for them to put their labor into putting a non-leather wheel/shifter/handbrake on a different Eos (which HASN'T been repaired from first owning it!!!), and charge me the extra $2K for thew model difference.
Otherwise, I am getting ripped off, for a lesser model which I *settled* for based on *false promises*, and which had a dent on Day-1 which *requires bodyshop repair!*
I agree-- I would just rather they give someone *else* a discount on a "slightly dented" Eos (with a corrected sticker by that point hopefully), and make the effort to sell me what I wanted in the first $&!#$ place.
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

Some mistakes in their written description, misrepresentation when I asked about features, misleading me as to what deal they might offer (verbally, until I signed), a dent, and a lot of weaseling around and not discussing any resolution with me has lead me to feel like the only resolution in my power is o return this Eos as not matching the written description.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...64204
I will probably hunt for another Eos at a neighboring city's dealership, since I *do* like this VW.
There is still a chance that this situation will all be resolved, but I don't know how I can be sure of it-- as it is, I only have their (verbal) assurance that they are going to take care of the dent and _not_ try to charge me. I shouldn't even have to be wondering as I now am.
My wife has been leery of this and telling me to take it back, esp. since it will come with a non-VW repair from the start (by the dealership) -- one more reason to return it, for a different Eos or however it must fall. I am going to wait until the final word before naming names, but I become less confident in them by the minute (knowing more about it than the salesman should have been a warning, but when they told me stuff I figured they must know _something-- its VW_) 








William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

Hi William:
Try giving Volkswagen of America's Customer Service department in Auburn Hills, Michigan a phone call. They may be able to help you get a resolution to your problem by facilitating things.
I don't know the phone number for them offhand (I'm in Europe now), but it should be in the back of your owner manual. If you can't find it there, call the staff at the Phaeton customer care center (they are in the same building) and ask them to give you the phone number for the Eos team. The phone number for the Phaeton team is +1 (877) 742 3866.
When you are talking with these folks, keep in mind that their ability to _force _action is limited by legislation that exists in America to protect the dealers. In other words, there are a lot of things that they can do, amongst them getting access to the most up to date technical support, but they can't really force the hand of the independent dealerships. The best strategy to use when you call VW of America customer support is as follows:
*1)* _Briefly_ describe the problem(s).
*2)* _Briefly _describe exactly what your desired outcome is (how you want the problem resolved).
*3)* Then let them ask you for additional information or details as they see fit.
You don't want to tell them the whole blow by blow history, just tell them what the actual problem(s) is and what resolution you are seeking.
Remember, your business relationship is with the dealership, whether you like it or not. The dealership's business relationship is with VW of America. So, when you contact VW of America directly, it is a bit like you are contacting someone who will work with you as an ombudsman or facilitator, not like you are escalating up the line of authority to the 'big boss'. See this post for a bit more info about the politics of direct customer to importer communication: Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

well, a call to the VW Customer Service center got the response that they saw it as a sales issue, but to please recontact them if there wasn't a resolution.
Yesterday, we weren't able to make the appt with the sales manager,and I called to see if I should come in later that afternoon or today. The sales manager was with someone, and the receptionist said he would be there last night and _also today from 8 until 6pm_.
We went by today, our salesman came up to us and found that we were bringing the Eos back, and went into the glass cube to tell the sales manager.
Then a different salesman came to talk to us, and explained that *although the sales manager was there today*, that he would *not be available at all today, even if we were willing to sit and wait several hours*-- the sales manager is only available today to complete paperwork for new sales or something. The new salesman talked to us about the issue, and said that he could not speak for the dealership at all (?waste of time?), but wanted to make us feel better.
The new salesman also stated that the window stickers were printed by VWoA, and that the *dealership was not responsible for the window stickers at all*, only the "Certified" stickers they print themselves on used cars. Although he later interjected the disclaimer that he _couldn't speak for the dealership_, the message I got was that the *window sticker means nothing for the agreement between myself* and the dealership, *even if a misinformed salesman reassures me about items listed* on it.
He also said that they could not sell it as new now, because it had been titled (we asked about the "non-functioning" compass on the test drive, when they touted that it *did* have many of our desired features, such as Dual Climatronic), and so they wouldn't want to take it back and sell us a non-damaged, correctly optioned car. He also said that repairs of minor dents, scratches, etc by a dealership, _even on styling curves or requiring painting up from bare metal_, were not listed in Carfax reports, and the cars could still be sold as new with no disclosure.
He suggested that I call the VWoA Customer Service number (1-800-822-8987), and explain to them that it was really VWoA's fault, although he wouldn't assist in giving that explanation, because he couldn't speak for the dealership. I have already called that number (thanks Michael, the Phaeton people were able to provide it!), and as said, VWoA Customer Service saw it as a "sales issue".
_Interesting note: if you go to vw.com and configure a Base Eos, it *still* says it comes with a compass, although not Dual Climatronic, which mine does have._
The next time that the sales manager can be available in the afternoon is Weds. at 7:30pm.
(although my wife can't be there then)
Frustrated more and more by the minute.
William


_Modified by kghia at 11:29 AM 1-27-2007_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*

I would call customer service and tell them that you went to speak to the sales manager, but that he would not see you. That should prompt a call by them and an appointment to see the sales manager. If it does not, send him a registered letter stating your attempts at resolution this far and intention to escalate the matter if a prompt resolution is not forthcoming, and cc the dealership owner, and VWoA. I wouldn't bother to speak with any other person in a dealership, as they can't help you.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

I tried Customer Service a little bit ago-- they are only open Mon-Fri.
We *probably* could have seen him yesterday, but were unfortunately delayed, and when I called to reschedule the receptionist (who may not know all of his details about scheduling) said that later yesterday *or* tpday he would be in and available. Or maybe she was covering, and thy are delaying-- hard to say.
He _has_ agreed to meet me (wife can't make it) on Weds. At least, another salesman went in and talked to him and came back with 7:30 would be OK.
We wanted to leave the Eos, but were told nobody could _take_-- we could just _park_ it there if we wished.
I really would have preferred to meet with my wife, since they try to talk me to death talking around the issue. I *want* to have the sort of relationship Michael has with his dealerships (although he _is_ in _Switzerland_). I was planning on getting the first several minor services there even (and maybe more), instead of the wonderful non-dealership place my wife has been taking her cars for the last 15 years. This is part of why I kept trying to work through my salesman for so long. After this I'm not sure I can go there without _someone_ feeling "bad blood" over it all.
My wife has pointed out to me several times I could have bought 2-3 *fully restored Karmann Ghias* for this price.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I *want* to have the sort of relationship Michael has with his dealerships (although he _is_ in _Switzerland_)

Actually, I have a great relationship with my VW dealer in Canada, too.
William, if I may be so bold, let me offer you some suggestions for your meeting with the dealership manager this coming Wednesday:
*1)* Note down (for your own reference) what your top three concerns are. Keep the conversation focused on those top three concerns. I'm not suggesting that any additional concerns you have are not important - I'm just being pragmatic, because if you don't get the top three concerns addressed, the other ones don't matter.
*2)* Determine in advance what you would like the dealer to do to resolve these three concerns. Don't approach this as a negotiating exercise (e.g. 'I'll ask them to give me a brand new car, but I'll settle for a compass retrofit'). If you want the dealership manager to solve your problems, you have to be able to tell him or her exactly what they have to do in order to satisfy you.
So, what you should then have is a list that looks more or less like this:
a) Problem = no compass. Desired outcome = retrofit compass (if, in fact, that is your desired outcome).
b) Problem = dent on body panel. Desired outcome = fix dent.
etc...
*3) *Now, look over the list, and ask yourself if the desired outcomes are reasonable and realistic, using your own personal standards as a yardstick. If you have any doubts, revise the desired outcomes until you have results that you thing are reasonable and realistic.
Good luck with the meeting, I hope it goes well.
Michael


----------



## phantomtides (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I would like to order an Eos without leather but with features!



That's funny. I wanted an Eos without all the extras (especially auto transmission, a deal-breaker for me) but WITH leather -- the reverse combo, also not offered. Maybe you could get yours with leather and we could swap seats. 8^)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: want an Eos WITHOUT leather but with features (phantomtides)*

if only I could have made that exchange! (& kept a warranty of course)
One more complication is that the multifunction steering wheel is wrapped with leather, and with the base model you don't get the full display nor the module that interfaces with the wheel. Maybe we _could_ have just moved the wrapping over...
I really wish I could add just the button segments into my wheel. I'd like to change volume there, and to enable phone through my Eos and answer/hangup via wheel.
I am totally with you about manual transmission-- I wanted that too, and I'm loving it!
William


----------



## wishbone63 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (kghia)*

Actually the base model, the Turbo, stopped beiung sold during the summer, the high end v6 too, leaving the Komfort and Lux, and the Komfort does not allow for one to get most of the upgrades.. I ended up after three failed Lux, no nav and dynaudio orders to get a Komfort and put a great stereo in.. good luck and you absolutely can get a car at invoice if the dealer has it in their inventory.


----------

